# Where to start with Theory, and Composition? (Question on Learning Piano also)



## mcozire

Hi all! I am very grateful to be able to post to such a great and active forum on Classical music.

I have recently decided to return to Piano, and from the posts I have discovered here, it seems the best advise is find a good teacher. Would people here recommend doing the Royal Academy of Music exams as a way of learning the Piano? 

In relation to theory and composition. My head is spinning as to where to start with all this. I have been recommended - Theory and Harmony by and Voice Leading Aldwell et al and Tonal Harmony by Stefan Kostka.

However I've come across a post with someone recommending - Introduction Tonal Theory. Peter Westergaard. The poster claimed that this was far superior to Theory and Harmony.

I listened to some of Peter Westergaards compositions, and I wasn't mad gone on them. I prefer Bach, Chopin, Shostakovich, Debussy and I am more platonic in my thought and world view. 

The thing is I am very interested in minimalist music as well, especially Avro Part, and some Philip Glass and Steve Reich, I'm also a huge 'electronica' fan, adoring people like Aphex Twin, and Squarepusher. I also like bands like Radiohead, Tortoise, and Battles.

So the thing is I'm not really sure I know what I want to compose, I have a fairly hazy 'feeling-image' in my mind, so I just need somewhere to start, to learn basically. I am interested in beautiful vocal harmonies.

I hope I haven't been to vague.

I guess the questions is. For someone who wishes to 'find there style', who is into a very broad range of music, where is the best place to start, to have the right 'tools' and 'grammer' to begin to find that compositional style?

Now, I'm just confusing myself.. Haha..

Thanks for listening, and hope to hear some great answers! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Hello and welcome to these boards.

IMO the answer to the question whether exams are helpful in learning the piano depends on how keen you are, hence how likely it is that you will put in the necessary amount of practice. I worked hard when I started (at the age of 5) because I loved it, so I managed perfectly well without exams - my teacher considered them unnecessary in my case and even potentially unhelpful, because they restrict one's playing repertoire and he thought I might get bored that way. I'm still playing over half a century later and have just been practising my latest new piece, Chopin's "Ocean" study, so I like to think I haven't done too badly! However, if you think you're the kind of person who will need as much external discipline in your studies as possible, exams might be helpful for you. If you now find a teacher (and I agree that's a good idea) they might have different views on all this, but that's my two pennies' worth on it.

I don't know enough about the field of theory and composition to help you, but your new piano teacher might. Even if he or she doesn't, they might know whom else you could ask.

Good luck.


----------



## mcozire

Hey there!

Thanks for your reply. I see what you mean. I have wondered about this angle as well about exams, because although I am definitely more interested in Classical music now then I was went I first was learning the piano and doing exams, I am not so sure how motivated they would keep me. Because I like such a wide variety of different musical genres, I am thinking would it be better to find a good music teacher, who is legit, but will also teach me different piano pieces, outside of the strict classical style, say pieces by Philip Glass, Max Richter, or Nils Frahm. They only reservation for me here would be that I would be going to a teacher who perhaps was not taught the classical way themselves, and so be teaching wrong technique, and posture and all that other kind of stuff.

Thanks again Animal!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

mcozire said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I see what you mean. I have wondered about this angle as well about exams, because although I am definitely more interested in Classical music now then I was went I first was learning the piano and doing exams, I am not so sure how motivated they would keep me. Because I like such a wide variety of different musical genres, I am thinking would it be better to find a good music teacher, who is legit, but will also teach me different piano pieces, outside of the strict classical style, say pieces by Philip Glass, Max Richter, or Nils Frahm. They only reservation for me here would be that I would be going to a teacher who perhaps was not taught the classical way themselves, and so be teaching wrong technique, and posture and all that other kind of stuff.
> 
> Thanks again Animal!


You're welcome.

I'd add a further point based on your reply above. If you're going to want to play straightforward classical pieces as well as things by Max Richter etc, IMO you need to find a teacher who will give you the technical equipment you need for the classical stuff. You can expand from that into other styles in due course, but you'll find it much harder - if you even find it possible at all - to make the switch in the opposite direction.


----------



## mcozire

Ok thanks a mill. So essentially looking for a good classically trained piano teacher. And if I find myself easily motivated, exams may not be necessary. I think that as you kind of mentioned all ready as well, is that if I do exams, I may be put off the whole thing by the limited repertoire. Hmmm I wonder..

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

mcozire said:


> Ok thanks a mill. So essentially looking for a good classically trained piano teacher. And if I find myself easily motivated, exams may not be necessary. I think that as you kind of mentioned all ready as well, is that if I do exams, I may be put off the whole thing by the limited repertoire. Hmmm I wonder..
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


I couldn't have summarised things better myself than you have in your first para.above.

Once again, the best of luck.


----------



## kopp kaff

We are in a similar situation you and me 
I want to learn more about music theory its incredibly interesting to me.

Tell me you more "experienced" users, is this a good forum to learn from? i cant really at the moment learn it from a better way (e.x music school/education)
so i really need a forum else i will just be stuck with the interest and philosophically thinking about it, and that i have been for quite some time and i am not coming to any conclusions. 

have a good day to you all :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Hello kopp kaff and welcome to these boards.

I would say the answer to your question depends on how much you know already, because quite a few posters on here know quite a lot and the theory discussions can get quite technical. If you already have a grounding in music theory, check out the Music Theory message board (you'll find it a little way above this one on the Main Menu) and see what you think. If you find that a tad too complex for what you want at this stage, though, don't give up - local community colleges sometimes run beginner courses which should be more accessible, financially and otherwise, than a fully-fledged music college course and there are probably books for beginners out there which wouldn't be out of reach either.


----------



## kopp kaff

Thanks a ton, i will check it out when i get home :cheers:


----------

